# Can Rippetoes SS be used for weight loss?



## sidewinder1508 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi

I was wondering if rippetoes SS can be used for fat/weight loss as a training routine.

Thanks


----------



## Danboon (Aug 2, 2009)

I would say yes, so long as you are in negative calories. If you meant fat loss, some people achive quite impressive body re-composition on this program. If your diet is spot on you should see results. Good luck mate.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

any weight training while on calorie defict will work, although ss is great as it hits the full body regularly meaning lots of repairing and lots of calories being burned outside of the gym. depending how long you have been training and your diet i wouldnt expect to see much strength gains though, purely becuase of the calorie defict.

doing this programme on a surplus though and gains come very quickly in my experience.

depending on your goal, how new to bodybuilding you are, and time span will depend on whether your aproach is optimal.

post up your stats and goals.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cardio and diet for weight loss nothing to do with training


----------



## sidewinder1508 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi im 6ft 4, 320 lbs and my goal is weight loss.

Rick89 would you suggest doing a cardio routine based around Kettlebells swings, treadmill, cross trainer etc to drop down to my ideal weight which is about 230 pounds then do a strength based routine.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

sidewinder1508 said:


> Hi im 6ft 4, 320 lbs and my goal is weight loss.
> 
> Rick89 would you suggest doing a cardio routine based around Kettlebells swings, treadmill, cross trainer etc to drop down to my ideal weight which is about 230 pounds then do a strength based routine.


Do SS on mon/wed/fri and then do cardio on tues/thurs. Do this on say a 500 calorie defecit and within a couple month you will lose a stone or 2 mate. Especially at your weight, im assuming that the 320lbs is mostly fat and not muscle?

Also to your question to Rick - think of it this way.

If you just do cardio to get to 230lbs you will be skinnier but still have a shítty body composition. If you train with weights AND do a coyuple days fo cardio you will get stronger, muscle defenition AS WELL AS lose ton's of body fat.


----------



## sidewinder1508 (Oct 23, 2010)

yeh defo fat mate lol - i got 38 weeks to my lads holiday in ibiza and want to get in "decent" shape by then. im not expecting beach body physique but im sure i can look dramatically better than i do now.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Ive been doing a 3 day split weights routine, coupled with fasted cardio in the morning (when i can make myself do it) usually lasting around an hour, and sometimes another hour cardio (just brisk walking) in the evening, whilst on a CKD, and have lost 20 lbs in 6 weeks, whilst gaining strengh in the gym! might be worth a shot for you.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> cardio and diet for weight loss nothing to do with training


Yes but if you're planning on holding onto muscle mass, training is important.

Keeping intensity (weight on the bar) is important for this and yes SS is a routine that enables you to do so.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm doing Sronglifts 5x5, from what I understand they are similar ?

I started at 87kg and have went upto 91kg but I can see in the mirror I have lost fat and gained muscle. My shoulders, chest, legs and back all look bigger and more defined.

I have done a mixture of HIIT, Fasted and steady cardio on the non-weight days and my diet until recently was really bad.

Hope it helps.


----------

